# Pricing question......



## plumbarius (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey guys and girls.... Just in case. I was curious on what Plumbers are charging for service work out in the field. I'm newly Mastered in NJ and a lot of Plumbers I've became friends with that own businesses are very "hush hush" about their pricing. I'm trying to bid on a job where I will be replacing a 2" copper female adapter along with 5' of 2" pipe on a hot water residential boiler, or "furnace" for all the sticklers out there. I'm new to the bidding process, and don't want to rip anyone including myself off. For those who say that if I'm asking a question like this I shouldn't be in business...... Well we all start somewhere. Any info would be great thanks!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

How Much Should I Charge?


----------



## plumbarius (Aug 19, 2013)

No I know what it's worth for me to do the job.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

plumbarius said:


> No I know what it's worth for me to do the job.


That being the case, then I don't understand what your question is.

If it is just to see what the going rate is for this type of work, I submit that it is irrelevant what the going rate is.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

plumbarius said:


> Hey guys and girls.... Just in case. I was curious on what Plumbers are charging for service work out in the field. I'm newly Mastered in NJ and a lot of Plumbers I've became friends with that own businesses are very "hush hush" about their pricing. I'm trying to bid on a job where I will be replacing a 2" copper female adapter along with 5' of 2" pipe on a hot water residential boiler, or "furnace" for all the sticklers out there. I'm new to the bidding process, and don't want to rip anyone including myself off. For those who say that if I'm asking a question like this I shouldn't be in business...... Well we all start somewhere. Any info would be great thanks!



You won't get pricing her pal.

Click the link that Biz posted and learn why


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Won't get any help from me if you call it a furacne..


----------



## Innovator88 (Sep 29, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> How Much Should I Charge?


I read this over. IMO Its dead on. My humble advice is this; if it doesn't work out on paper it most definitely won't work in reality. Know you're real cost of doing business and never sell yourself short. I have seen a lot of great plumbers fail miserably in business and usually it's because of these things. Good luck and blessings good sir...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Won't get any help from me if you call it a furacne..


 Is that when hair grows on your pimples? :blink: :laughing:


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Your bidding on 5' of pipe and some fittings....


----------



## makinHW (Aug 25, 2012)

If I got called in to bid that, I would've been slightly :furious: a bit PO'd. My answer would be by the hour and I'm booked for at least 3 weeks. And personally would add them to the list


----------

